# Texas Chainsaw Massacre The Beginn



## tjcro (10 Feb. 2007)

Ein neuer Teil vom Texas Massacre ( Leatherface ) 
:WOW:


----------



## rise (11 Feb. 2007)

Danke für deiner Beitrag nur wäre es schön wenn du noch ein paar Infos zu dem Film geben würdest....denn man kann mit den paar Worten net ganz soviel anfangen


----------



## tjcro (11 Feb. 2007)

ok sorry ich dachte ihr kennt den film 
Also der film beruht auf einer Wahren Geschichte. Es geht um eine Kanibalen Familie. Es fängt damit an das ein paar Jungendliche unterwegs sind in Texas dort werden sie in einen Unfall verwickelt und zu er Kanibalen Famielie verschlept und gefoltert bzw getötet. den rest seht ihr auch ma besten selber ma an


----------



## Muli (12 Feb. 2007)

Also das erste Remake vom Texas Chainsaw Massacre hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt, mal abgesehen von Jessica Biel 

Bin mal gespannt auf ein paar Meinungen der Leute, die sich diesen Streifen angesehen haben


----------



## carlineb (25 Feb. 2007)

na ja ich glaube nicht das der so interessant wird auch die schauspielerauswahl tist eher zweitklassig..

hier im imdb:
http://german.imdb.com/title/tt0420294/


----------



## naiko (9 März 2007)

Texas... ist ekelig :<


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2011)

wo sind denn die Bilder dazu??


----------



## wergoatlord (10 Apr. 2015)

owww thanks for news


----------



## Kira052011 (30 Sep. 2017)

Klasse - ich finde den Film toll!


----------

